# ma957 regulator from mops



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

I've decided that using dyi on 2 55G tanks is just too much of a hassle, so I'm looking at setting up a pressurized co2 for the first time in my fishkeeping career

I'm considering purchasing ma957 regulator kit from Mops .. any thoughts?

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/regulator-p-798.html


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Please take a look at my pressurized CO2 primer for my thoughts on the MA957


----------

